# VIN#'s can anyone complete from 94 - Present?



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Ok, we all know where to find info on our V.I.N. #’s…. http://www.sentra.net/tech/gen-vin.php?


I just need a little more information on the Engine Code portion. 


Can anyone complete the Engine Code Diagram from 1994 – present?


I think it goes …

Letter......	Value (Engine model)....................Year(s)
H.............	E15.........................................	1982
P.............	E16.........................................	1982 - 88
G.............	GA16i......................................	1989 - 90
E.............	GA16DE..................................	1991 - 94
G.............	SR20DE..................................	1991 - 94

A.............	GA16DE..................................	1995 - 98
B.............	SR20DE..................................	1995 - 98
C............. QG18DE................................. ? - ? 
A



I'm sure I’m wrong but you get the picture. Can anyone help complete the diagram?

Same goes for the 200sx, that is if it's not identical.

Thanks! This is a big help.

seth


----------



## BobBitchin (Dec 20, 2002)

Try this: http://www.courtesyparts.com/specs/vin.html


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

You Rock!

Thanks man! That's just what I've been looking for.


Seth


----------



## BobBitchin (Dec 20, 2002)

I'm glad a newbie like myself could contribute.


----------

